

Show HN: Devcroo – become a real programmer - devcroo
http://www.devcroo.com

======
ismail
[http://www.devcroo.com/](http://www.devcroo.com/)

------
ismail
and: [https://github.com/devcroo/ideas](https://github.com/devcroo/ideas)

------
eglover
You're linking to your own thread.

~~~
devcroo
That's strange. I thought I provided the correct URL for it (must've somehow
broke).

[http://www.devcroo.com](http://www.devcroo.com)

~~~
eglover
It's fixed now, the thread rehit my RSS feed too.

I've signed up, I always like a rethinking of teaching code online. Honestly,
I haven't see anybody do it in a really good way that doesn't just target
passive learners or already active professionals. I'm excited to check it out.
:)

